# Lafayette/West Lafayette



## thewalkingstick

Went out today because everyone is talking about people finding hundreds of shrooms (blacks I'm assuming), so I had to see for myself. No shrooms yet around here that I! could find just tracks of other hunters out and about, still a little dry, got some rain coming tonight and later in the week, we'll start finding em then. So for all those that haven't been out yet...no worries you'll be fine. I'll post all my finds and as much info as I care to; hopefully others around here will too. Good Luck to all this year,ahhhh another season is upon us.


----------



## arlhillips

Same here. Went out for a little over an hour with no luck. The route I walked normally has some pretty easy finds, however nothing out yet as of this morning. I will probably try going out again this upcoming weekend.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Went out today couldn't help myself and didn't find any, just a casual hunt nothing major. Still a little cool and not enough rain around here, it keeps missing us. But I'm sure there's some mushrooms poking up somewhere around me...laughing.

I did hear and called a tom to within shooting distance of me, pretty cool. I've never hunted them and my call is not that good but he was interested. It was a good walk.


----------



## saille

I've been reading and appreciating your posts, since I'm new to hunting. I figured if you were finding them, it would be a pretty good indicator that I *could*. After last night's rain, I did go hunt today. I didn't find any, but I did find elms, and get a better idea of where I should be looking. I'll keep tuning in!


----------



## lafayettemorels

Went out in the West Lafayette area this evening and found about 12 greys. Ground was still very dry, even with the recent rain. There seems to be a lot of solid leaf cover that the shrooms are going to have to work hard to break through! I'm heading back out on Sunday!


----------



## saille

That's what I found, too. Where there was a lot of leaf cover, you'd get down a bit, and it would be dry. If anyone has any tips (not specific locations, I know those are closely guarded), but advice for noobs, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## lafayettemorels

Just be patient. I think we are still a few days away from the big harvests. You can however go out now (I will be out again tomorrow) , but I will be looking more for leaf pops. This is what I call it when a mushroom pushes up a leaf as it tries to breakthrough. These are harder to see, but it allows me to hunt sooner. Hope this helps!


----------



## masash03

Have Been out the last 2 days, been to three of my five spots from West Lafayette, Battle Ground and Shadeland...nothing. Ground is two dry and not enough green. Hopeful, just need another good rain Sunday-Monday and I think it will be time. I think I am just so anxious since last year they were up much sooner. Patience will pay off soon Good Luck everyone.


----------



## klown1974

I moved here from Ky last year and am really looking forward to the mushroom season here....I have yet to find any here...I did last year here when I came up for a visit....I know the season is about over at home if not over already.....when the trees start to bloom and the woods floor comes alive you can almost bet they will be gone and you can not see them then anyway....anyone find them this late here? I know north in Michigan at the upper pennisula they have the huge festival some time in May so I know they are later there..


----------



## thewalkingstick

I thought I would be cheating by going to Turkey Run today and finding some shrooms but its just as dry there as here...plus I had the kids so I didn't get to do an all out assault on the woods. Good to hear someone is finding a few, LafayetteMorels. I really really think with the current forecast of lows in the 50s at night and mid 70s during the day plus the rain we should be finding them, finally, next week. 
Klown1974 "….anyone find them this late here?" we haven't even started here yet get your shroomin gear out of the closet cause they're a coming, good luck &amp; post your finds.
Speaking of the U.P. I would love to follow the "bloom" North as it moves but not quite independently wealthy yet, lol.


----------



## ruggykerns

i had a great day today found alot in monticello i picked 76 and left a bunch to grow all i picked were blacks and also found a few dozen in wheatfield they were to small to pick yet but they r popping good luck everybody


----------



## thewalkingstick

Went out today and got 3 measly grays...for 2.4 miles of walking. But hey 3 measly ones is better than none. For the first time this year I've heard the white throated sparrows while shrooming and that's good news to me I always hear them when the picking gets good (they move through and are only here for a while). Here's a couple pics, not easy to spot


----------



## thewalkingstick

ya well that sucked


----------



## thewalkingstick

Trying last time
 
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pajzJHqv6d0/U12hBm77OFI/AAAAAAAAABI/w-EqCMqhUj8/w388-h695-no/NCM_0044.JPG


----------



## thewalkingstick

putting these pics on was as frustrating as finding them, geez morel.com


----------



## maethepirate

Found 22 in Clinton county today.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Went out today with not much luck...I had "visions of mushrooms dancing in my head" but to no avail. I only found 9 blacks in a spot I found blacks last year and I found 2 little yellows in the spot I had found the 3 grays on Sunday...Oh and a stick in the eye to boot that friggin hurts but that shroomin. Heres a pic


----------



## thewalkingstick

Went out today almost 3 miles and found 15, a mix of grays and a couple blacks. I'm attaching a couple pics of a False Morel...1st ones I ever came across, about 5 around a dead elm. There's no mistaking that unlike with chanterelles.


----------



## huntingtonshrooms

@walkingstick- I have always been told those mushrooms are called elephant ears. My dad actually eats those.


----------



## indy_nebo

Isnt that aka beefsteak?


----------



## thewalkingstick

Huh, I'll have to do some more research...my bad


----------



## thewalkingstick

Huntington definitely looks like a elephant/wood ear. Not "curly" enough to b a false morel but more investigation needs done before I eat it. Indy-nebo I dont think its a beefsteak pics for those r a solid red cap looking mushroom. But im not saying ur wrong since I wz. Good luck guys &amp; safe picking!


----------



## yokie rooner

them are good to eat, have always called them elephant ears. lived most of my life up in Indiana and now live in Oklahoma. Love roonin up there, my Daughter and Sister live in Plymouth


----------



## lafshroomer

Walkingstick, I think you are correct. That's one of the species of false morels. http://www.indianamushrooms.com/gyromitra_brunnea.html
Some people eat them and love them, but some people are sensitive to the toxins. The wood ear grows on wood. Elephant ears are common names for several different mushrooms. As a kid, we called any shelf fungus elephant ears. Some people call oyster mushrooms elephant ears, too.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Lafshroomer-well whatever the *ell it is I ain't pickin it. It just goes to show how difficult it is and how careful pickers need to be.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Alright my fellow shroomers I went out today with my daughter and found 5 nice yellows. Then thought I could use a few more (5 is not quite enough) so I hit a spot near my house and found 46 under 1 tree, all yellows. It was awesome, but just as i found them I heard some voices so i just started picking as fast as possible so no pics. They weren't very big 3" max they were right on a trail so i didn't want to leave them...the voices never materialized. Under an elm. No predictions just get and hunt!!


----------



## thewalkingstick

So I went out yesterday and only found 1 grey, I didn't try very hard friggin beat. Im out right now! and just found @50, I didn't count...the weird thing is they are all fresh, new blacks a couple greys and some yellows. This year they are all under "red" elms not the American/white...per the treebarkid.com


----------



## thewalkingstick




----------



## thewalkingstick

Don't mean to rub it in too much, 78 around that 1 tree 79 total for the morning; 160 so far, best year yet for me. Keep your heads up fresh blacks means only one thing...it ain't over till the blacks stop popping.


----------



## saille

So discouraged! I have spent I bet 8 hours now prowling around the bases of elm trees, dead and otherwise, in five locations around Lafayette, looking for morels. Have so far found one...a dropped one that another morel hunter mentioned losing earlier in the week.


----------



## lafayettemorels

Hello everyone, I am happy to hear that everyone is finally finding mushrooms. I have had a great last few days. I have found 1500 mushrooms so far. Many half free, many yellows and just starting to find greys, which is a strange order for me. I would like to post pictures, but it seems like a huge hassle on here. Thewalkingstick? <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## huntingtonshrooms

I know how you feel LafayetteMorels, I have found 101,302 big yellows but it is too hard to post the pictures on here...


----------



## thewalkingstick

Ahhhhh yes the trolls have finally made it to the thread, congrats gentlemen, what took you so long...


----------



## oldshroomer52

I've hunted every year for the last 38 years but this year I was in Florida till 2 days ago. I live in Southern Indiana but now that I'm back the season is over here. I'm planning on driving up tomorrow to the Lafayette area and spending a couple of days hunting but don't know where to go. Would anyone be interested in meeting me or at least giving me some area to look that I won't get shot for going ?? Thank you from one shroomer to another.


----------



## lafayettemorels

I thought that may have been sarcasm, but I wasn't sure. What photo site did you use thewalkingstick?


----------



## thewalkingstick

Well thought i was done for the year...was leaving a friends house from dropping off some shrooms backed out of their driveway looked across into the ditch and saw a huge yellow, 27 in all...I can only shake my head and eat well tonight :-D


----------



## gforce

MAN!!! why can't that happen to us??? I have never hunted so hard for so little. We look in creek bottoms and people find them on the ridge, we look on the ridge and they find em in the bottoms! We give up this year. Spent the entire day up at Dora SRA at Salomonie in some great area that was remote and thick with elm and briars and .......Squat! Depressing


----------



## cliff

Well I found 7-8 nice big sponge today around Rossville here. Not since since I was a kid found "pounds" of them like a lot do here. IDK. Must not be that good of areas I go too. But hunting is limited as a lot of you know. I did find out the old body hurts more than last year! When we used to own the farm I drove back there... now I have to walk. UGH!


----------



## thewalkingstick

Sorry to hear guys...I wish I could spread the luck. I've had many a dry year searching for these damn things but the last couple have paid off. I hunt any! woods that has any! chance of being public ie hiking trails, parks no matter how small. I'm sure I've picked em on private property, I look for signs if I see them I move on. I've walked "behind" people in battleground and found them. The biggest part of my success is that I can get out during the week when no one else is around and pick in peace. I've been out on the weekends and its crazy people everywhere.


----------



## cliff

Same here walking stick. I'm retired but boy it's hell walking back there. and worst coming back. I think I might be about a week early. And yeah the grass is way up!!


----------



## shrumster86

I live in Lafayette and hunted many miles and hours to find squat in usual hunny holes walking stick.. several key spots this year just didn't produce a big flush like so many years past my woods was too dry I believe rained to late this weekend should've found them and nothing you find many in our surrounding areas honestly? lol just asking cause all my spots been hunting years like 50 years thru our family zero for the year......depressed so you got a fb page I wanna see some nice ones at least?


----------



## thewalkingstick

No shrumster I dont do Facebook ive got some pics further back on this thread. I didn't take any of todays batch but they were more like what I usually get big yellows 5-6". Everything else this year has been small...weird.
Its called shrooming not shopping, I hated it when someone told me that one but they were right


----------



## hippyshroomdude

Wabash county...Its a tricky year. Its all about the conditions and the woods type. I went to three different woods on Saturday, that my family own and I have hunted my whole life...searched for 6 hours...first two nothing and the third one I found three areas of morels around three dead elms...the third woods is usually very swampy but this year its pretty dry...the morels were greys and big yellows...only about 30 total but given the year its a good find. No complaints here.
I search looking up at the dead trees, as much as I do looking down at the ground....in other words, If you are just out wandering randomly, your wasting your time this year. Find the dead elms with bark still on them and you will find a few. Good luck my friends


----------



## thewalkingstick

Thought I would get this post started again, woohoo, its almost time. Think we're a couple weeks away from finding yellows especially with some cold nights coming next week...kind of a bummer to see those 30s, in the evenings, coming back that'll halt em right away. but I'll be out Sunday, though, cant help it. 
I'll post my findings please do the same. Good luck all


----------



## thewalkingstick

http://treebarkid.com/ 
The shroomer in me says don't share this but the decent human being says do it!
If you have a smart phone on you when your picking then this is a site that can really help. Good luck


----------



## thewalkingstick

Hey guys, took my son out after school today and we found 21 blacks (kinda brown really) @ 3 inches. Found em around a big dead elm that keeps pushing em up. Attached is a photo of a couple (been awhile hopefully I remember). I think all next week, as it progresses, we'll be in the yellows. GOOD LUCK ALL!!


----------



## cliffster

IDK but I think it freezing weather doesn't help either all. I'm around Rossville and don't usually find them until you guys around Lafayette find them then a week late I start finding them. If it warms up and rains then it ought to be a Barn Burner year!


----------



## thewalkingstick

OK fellow pickers I went out today in the pouring rain and found 78! greys under one dead American Elm...freaking amazing. The spot was in southern Tippecanoe I went north to Battleground and hit 2 spots with only 4 small greys that I left, a lot of dead elms just no shrooms. I'll go out tomorrow but am assuming so will a lot of others...get out people.


----------



## thewalkingstick

A quick post, took my kids out Sunday and we found 3 stinking grey morels, tried some crappie fishing but to no avail looks like I used up all the luck in the rain on Saturday. Its early yet and there's more shrooming to come.


----------



## oakparke

went hunting in northern parke county yesterday and found 100 yellows at 1" - 4". theyll be up there before you know it.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Not finding much &amp; not much time to go...3 here 3 there and leaving a bunch of small greys. I guess that why its called hunting and not shopping, no white throated sparrows yet...I'm usually picking some nice yellows when they're singing.
Good luck all


----------



## thewalkingstick

YO YO fellow shroomers, went out today after work and found 137!! mostly greys with some yellows. Went to the tree I had found 78 last weekend and got 9 BIG yellows I walked another 100yards or so and found a huge dead elm and that's where the mother load was...128!! Years ago when I first started looking for these things I spent all my time looking down...but now, I spend my time looking up for trees with no buds starting, loose bark, dead elms if your lucky. Here's the pics


----------



## gulfster

Yo. Stick what's your elevation there, it's 904. And nothen yet.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Gufster- 733' on a North facing slope, via google earth, it was a massive Red Elm if my identification was correct.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Went out this morning at the crack of dawn to beat all other shroomers and did well. Went to the 2 trees in southern Tipp that have given me to big messes this year and found 28 huge yellows around one tree. I paid a price though with the mosquitoes, sticker bushes and "nettles" and the humidity...but worth it, of course! with a belly full of fried mushrooms and scrambled eggs. Good luck all


----------



## thewalkingstick

Well fellow shroomers I'm done for the year, it was a pleasure as always talking to everyone and reading others posts...


----------



## johnnywilkman

What do you mean elevation?


----------



## thewalkingstick

Alright fellow shroomers starting this one again...had bad luck last year a real tough spring so no shrooms for me in 2016, hopefully that changes this year. Ill post all I can, good luck all


----------



## UncleFuZz13

I found about 12-15lbs total in West Lafayette area last year, April 26th & April 28th. Never found before in those spots, over 20 years, and earliest I've found them in that woods by several weeks. Weird season for sure.


----------



## thewalkingstick

By next Friday overnight lows in the 50s...& that's just what the shrooms ordered. Not even going to waste my time this weekend.
To all newbies, remember look UP! for shrooms not down


----------



## Michael Schmeltz

I am a student at Purdue who usually does a lot of hunting right after school when I get back home, Northern Indiana. So this year I figured I would give the Lafayette area a try, but with me not being from here I don't have an idea where public places are that allow mushroom hunting. So any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lafayettemorels




----------



## lafayettemorels

Found these last night, woods looks great. I think the hunt is on this weekend!! Happy hunting!


----------



## thewalkingstick

Went out today....and found....notta 
I'm sure I could hv scoured every inch of ground & had mouth full tonight but oh well. I checked areas scattered throughout the area will keep trying. Been really focusing on "heads up" hunting looking for dead trees (90% are elms for they die the quickest). Find those & u find hundreds


----------



## thewalkingstick

lafayettemorels said:


> Found these last night, woods looks great. I think the hunt is on this weekend!! Happy hunting!


Nice pics layayette that's what I wz looking for today!


----------



## thewalkingstick

T tom said:


> I consider myself a rookie of 6yrs and that's some of the best advice any pro could give. Look up!


Oh T tom...u were to look a little deeper into what I said & not just react to what u don't understand, u look up ahead & around the forest in front of u to look for dead trees, ya know bark falling off! Go to that tree & u may find hundreds. Good luck


----------



## thewalkingstick

Hey Tom, sorry, my bad man.
Went out Friday sat sun finding only 1 yellow on Sunday 2"...so I left it. Hard to believe but I guess my spots aren't popping yet, it can definitely bum u out.
Well keep ur heads up figuratively & literally


----------



## sam chandler

I had two days in a row of finding Greys. then nothing. Cant find anything. So frustrating.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Well, I went out a couple days ago and found nothing! So I'm done. Just don't have the time. Prob won't post on here again, admin kinda pissed me off this year & guess I'm losing interest. But hey good luck all


----------



## charly1954

Kids come to this site, your choice of words describing your attitude towards the admin is bad. We do not need post like that in here W.Stick
.


----------

